# Bump in my base



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Okay so I have a bump in my base. I have no clue how it got there and I am wondering if I can fix it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's from tinking your edge. The feet of the edge have pushed back into the base. Take a heat gun hit the base for a few seconds till it's warm then slap that fucker with a mallet till it goes down.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

What do you mean by heat gun and could i use an iron?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

A heat gun is just like a hair blow dryer but for industrial use. A iron will burn the base due to contact.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Could I use a hair dryer?


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Doubt it will get hot enough. If there's a hockey store around, they will have a heat gun for working on hockey sticks.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Could I give it a shot I am riding tomorrow so will it be a problem?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

File it down.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You can get a heat gun from home depot. They're used for lifting tiles and lino. They get _way_ hotter than a hair drier.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

That little bump isn't gonna affect your riding. But I wouldn't ride it across any metal surfaces like rails.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

well that is a problem since i was planning on jibbing tomorrow


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I'm sure if some of it gets shaved off you can easily fix it with some P-tex.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Okay thanks it will not be a problem even though it is a sinistered base


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Logic and basic do it yourselfing has officially gone out the window.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

I play a fair bit of ice hockey and I use a hair dryer if im at home and cant be bothered going to the rink to borrow a heat gun, takes alot longer to heat up the glue to get the stick head out of the shaft but it works. 

nothin to lose to try heat it with a hair dryer then give it a firm hit with a hammer.


----------



## BradHati (Jan 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Logic and basic do it yourselfing has officially gone out the window.


Your replys always crack me up laughing!

+1


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

shaving, cutting or filing it will expose the core, very bad idea, do not do that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually it won't expose the core because the first thing that's going to pop through is the feet to the edge. What it will do is make a thin spot on the edge where if you hit something it more than likely will expose the core. 

Simple solution since it seems you're ghetto and mildly unable to use logic and problem solving. 

1. Take iron and heat it up.
2. Press iron to hand to see if it is hot.
3. Scream really loud and drop iron on foot. 
4. Realize logic is involved here.
5. Pick iron back up and make sure it is still hot and place it on effected area for a few seconds.
6. Make sure the base of the snowboard does not become liquid melted plastic causing it to drip on to your foot and you to once again scream.
7. When the base is warm to the touch whack that fucker with a mallet like you're trying to beat a mole at Chuck E Cheese.
8. Repeat steps 6 and 7 till that bump is hammered down.
9. If a little bump is still left after doing those steps proceed to outside your house and attach a strap to your car. 
10. Strap into snowboard on road. 
11. Have someone start car and drive off down road while you are holding on to rope and strapped into board with weight evenly distributed.
12. Drive no less than 2 miles like this to give board a nice stone ground base.
13. Smack self in the head repeatedly for listening to bad advice on the Internet from a sarcastic and saucy asshole.
14. If steps 9 through 13 were not done because you were smart enough to understand sarcasm give yourself a high five.
15. If achieving step 14 happened then take snowboard to local tune shop after completing step 8 to have them stone grind the base to remove what little is left of the bump and put structure in the board.
16. Proceed to local snow sliding recreational area and shred THE GNAR. Suitable substitute for THE GNAR is getting Radical or being EXTREME!

Logic and problem solving all in one place!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Hmmm glad I saw this, as I unfortunately put a nice little dent into the edge of my 2014 NS Proto HDX  and along with the dent a bit of my base bubbled up. I'll give this heat gun method a try and hopefully get the base back to flat.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ...
> 16. Proceed to local snow sliding recreational area and shred THE GNAR. Suitable substitute for THE GNAR is getting Radical or being EXTREME!
> 
> Logic and problem solving all in one place!


Wow, there's someone in splendid mood 
(not the least sarcasm intended)


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

You could also place above boiling water. That'll heat it up nice.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Great sarcasm I took it to a shop and they fixed it


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

ryguy15 said:


> Great sarcasm I took it to a shop and they fixed it


What did it cost (approx.) to have this fixed?

I got the same thing on my BRAND new board after riding it the first time for HALF a day on green groomers.

LOL.

What kind of force does it take to cause this? I don't recall ever smacking my edge... it lives in a padded snowboard bag ... I did not notice this when I got it new though, at this point I haven't a fucking clue how it happened or if it's a warranty deal ....

Thanks!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Every time I have done it is from landing badly on a rail or rock. It is the better result you can hope for in that scenario (as far as damaging a board goes. obviously the best result is to miraculously not damage it.)

If you dont know how you did it, it happened on that fall that left you in pain.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> If you dont know how you did it, it happened on that fall that left you in pain.


best quote ever


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> Every time I have done it is from landing badly on a rail or rock. It is the better result you can hope for in that scenario (as far as damaging a board goes. obviously the best result is to miraculously not damage it.)
> 
> If you dont know how you did it, it happened on that fall that left you in pain.


LOL.

Well, all my falls were about the same... no rails involved, green groomers at Copper (54" base)... so it would appear that I did it by slamming it into packed snow. Seems unlikely ...

but I digress,

at this point all I would like to know is the approx. cost to repair? 

Thanks!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

I didn't cost me any thing because I know the guys at the shop well. But I would say probably like 30 depends on how bad


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

ryguy15 said:


> I didn't cost me any thing because I know the guys at the shop well. But I would say probably like 30 depends on how bad


Kewl!

Thanks!

I'll run it over to my guy here and get an estimate.... 

sidewall seems fine, probably no rush necessary...


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

I mean as long as there is no delam or a huge bump your fine


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

If you're still at copper, bring it to Steve at gravitee in center village.


----------

